# Homelite Backpack Leaf Blower  Will Not Start ..



## Dix (May 3, 2015)

Changed spark plug (yes it's the right one)

Fresh gas & 2 cycle.

Air filter clean.

Thoughts?


----------



## heat seeker (May 3, 2015)

You probably have a little filter at the end on the fuel pickup hose. They can get plugged, even though they look good. Try taking it off and see what happens. I had the same problem on  my Stihl. 

Do you have a primer bulb, and is it working? Have you checked for spark?


----------



## Dix (May 3, 2015)

Spark is good ... it wants to start, but fails.

Primer bulb is stuck _"_ *IN* ", we noticed this afternoon .

It's 9 years old, as an FYI.


----------



## heat seeker (May 3, 2015)

Replace the primer bulb, it's easy. Here's a video on doing that on a chainsaw, for example. 
At that age, the fuel line may well be cracked and leaking air, too. I'd replace it and the filter on principle. 


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=donyboy73+primer+homelite


----------



## claydogg84 (May 3, 2015)

Dix said:


> Spark is good ... it wants to start, but fails.
> 
> Primer bulb is stuck _"_ *IN* ", we noticed this afternoon .
> 
> It's 9 years old, as an FYI.



When was the last time it was ran? The most likely cause, since you do in fact have spark, is that the needle for the float is stuck in the carb. The gas these days causes havoc on small engine carbs since they sit for long periods of time without being used.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 4, 2015)

I have a leaf blower waiting for a chance to get a carb rebuild.

2 cycle engines are dead simple.  Generally, the issue is either spark or fuel.  If you have spark the issue is on the fuel side.


----------



## btuser (May 4, 2015)

My leaf blower had cracks in the fuel line (probably ethanol) before the fuel filter and would stall below 1/4 tank.  I would shift the blower, it would shut off unexpectedly, and I couldn't get it started again.  Rebuilt the carb, replaced piston rings, all kinds of stuff and it ended up being a small crack in front of the fuel filter.

You might have a plugged fuel line/filter.  I've seen the engine suck a primer bulb in to get the last bit of gas.  If you disconnect it from the carb it may pop back out with a little persuasion.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 5, 2015)

Take the plug out.  Take the air filter off.  Hold the throttle wide open and spray carb choke cleaner through the carb and drain out the excess.  Put the plug back in and air filter on.  Try starting.  
If that doesn't fire...spray in a bit of starter fluid to see if she'll turn over and pull fuel.  

Of course, replace the bulb.  That is a no-brain-er.


----------



## wahoowad (May 5, 2015)

Mine failed too this year. I replaced the bulb and fuel line. Also found the carb screws had come loose letting air bypass. She runs great again.


----------



## Dix (May 5, 2015)

She's off to the shop Thursday ... beyond my ability.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 5, 2015)

I would have just hit it with a shot of ether to see what happened.

Yeah, I know the don't use ether in 2 stroke rap. Ain't killed one yet.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 5, 2015)

Dix said:


> She's off to the shop Thursday ...



Figured you would have called it "he" since you can't get it to do anything.


----------



## Whitepine2 (May 5, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I would have just hit it with a shot of ether to see what happened.
> 
> Yeah, I know the don't use ether in 2 stroke rap. Ain't killed one yet.


I always use the ether trick just a smidge,seafome dumped into the gas tank will clean the carb out
and sometimes help on startup,it's 90% napther and some other stuff this works well. Sometimes
just the gas cap not vented will cause trouble this would cause the bulb to stick when a vacuum accrues in the tank.


----------



## Retired Guy (May 6, 2015)

I have had good luck with this.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (May 6, 2015)

when you get it back, mix all your gas with sta-bil as soon as you buy it. It makes a huge difference. also run the tool out of gas each time you use it.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 7, 2015)

I don't really prescribe to the "run it dry" idea.  Keep in mind, room in a gas tank can = condensation.  Keeping a full tank is just fine as long as you have stabilizer in it.


----------



## begreen (May 8, 2015)

Sounds like it could be just the primer bulb. Easy to replace on most units.


----------



## bag of hammers (May 8, 2015)

Homelite generator - sat over the winter and would not run this spring - even with stabilizer in the tank and lines / carb.  It would sputter and fart - even with fresh gas, plug, etc. still no luck.   Dumped in a decent dose of carb cleaner, it blew out black smoke for 2 minutes, then purred like a kitten.  Home light manual recommends using fuel stop valve to shut down the unit - I used the kill switch before but now I just shut off the fuel line and let the carb run dry.  Not sure if this is relevant or helpful but chiming in FWIW....


----------

